# Sexual Orientation Survey



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

So tell us your sexual orientation


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, I voted straight, but I think sexuality is more of a continuum than a either/or. I'd say I'm a little bit bi, but mostly straight.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep, I voted asexual but that is like 80% of the time. I get sexual desires every now and then and I would say I am also a little bit bi too. As you said it changes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm confused.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Hmm, I voted straight, but I think sexuality is more of a continuum than a either/or. I'd say I'm a little bit bi, but mostly straight.


:ditto

I've found myself attracted to certain guys on occasion, but I wouldn't necessarily consider myself bi.


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

100 percent straight.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

What? no gays?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> :ditto
> 
> I've found myself attracted to certain guys on occasion, but I wouldn't necessarily consider myself bi.


This may be more common than you think, for one. Also, the "desire" may not be completely sexual - but relational.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

In adolescence and early adulthood I was asexual. That shifted after being in relationships where I gradually became more comfortable with, and eventually enjoyed, physical contact. My drive varies a lot. Until quite recently it was low; when with someone it is often high.

I thought I was straight for a few years but realised I was attracted to men and women.


----------



## Wulf chan (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I'm bisexual. I'm pretty sure I'm not straight, but not a total lezer either.


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

Im a little bit in between a rock and a hard place


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

TheVoid said:


> Yep, I voted asexual but that is like 80% of the time. I get sexual desires every now and then and I would say I am also a little bit bi too. As you said it changes


Getting sexual urges 20% of the time sounds rather hypersexual to me. The vast majority of people aren't constantly in the mood for sex. Asexual means you never have any interest in sex.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Madison_Rose said:


> Hmm, I voted straight, but I think sexuality is more of a continuum than a either/or. I'd say I'm a little bit bi, but mostly straight.


yes i think sexual orientation is more fluid and can alter over time depending on a person's experiences or just changing attraction and feelings.
i still think people are born either straight or gay (maybe either asexual too? i don't know), but outside influences beginning from your earliest memories and up until the present can always have a significant effect on your sexual preferences (not just orientation toward a preferred gender, but the type of attraction within that gender).


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, no _lesbians_? hmm, come to think of it, I've never seen a lesbian on SAS, seen straights, gays, lots of bi, but don't recall any actual_ lesbians_.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Apart from wanting to get married to Natalie Portman, I'm pretty sure I'm straight.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

100% straight, I want to get it on with girls 100% of the time


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nintendo said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have made the poll public...


yea i think the results would be more accurate if it was private


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Straight.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

cyborg


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I picked bisexual although I don't think it's half and half for me. I'm more into men than women, but my interest in women is significant enough that I don't really feel straight. Shrugs.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

straight, but open-minded.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Inturmal said:


> straight, but open-minded.


I'll go with this answer, too.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Straight


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Straight.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Straight


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Gay? I wish! If I were gay they'd be no problem! No, what I have is a romantic abnormality, one so unbelievable that it must be hidden from the public at all cost.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Nintendo said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have made the poll public...


What's so personal about an internet forum where nobody knows you and you are anonymous? Or do people maintain personalities here? :blank


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoth said:


> Getting sexual urges 20% of the time sounds rather hypersexual to me. The vast majority of people aren't constantly in the mood for sex. Asexual means you never have any interest in sex.


Oh no you got me wrong. What I meant to say was I have no sexual interest for say 300 days a year and might get into moods like 65 days a year. Most of these moods are not huge sexual urges either. It's not like I am totally mute but I am not sexually interested the majority of the time which made me feel like I am asexual


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

TheVoid said:


> What's so personal about an internet forum where nobody knows you and you are anonymous? Or do people maintain personalities here? :blank


it's not that personal, but some people just aren't completely open or comfortable with their sexual orientation yet so they might not vote truthfully.
the internet is still fairly anonymous so a private poll might not be drastically different...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nintendo said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have made the poll public...


It's no longer public


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> It's no longer public


Ohh let's see the gay guys and gals speaking up now :roll

Anyway is it possible to put private in the thread title?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I've heard most women are attracted to other women.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> I've heard most women are attracted to other women.


Where did you hear that? Playboy magazine? lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

neurotic1 said:


> Gay? I wish! If I were gay they'd be no problem! No, what I have is a romantic abnormality, one so unbelievable that it must be hidden from the public at all cost.


I remember you from such films as _Makeout King of Montana_ and _The Electric Gigolo_.


----------



## serenity2125 (Dec 12, 2009)

Lesbian.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> I've had crushes on girls, when I was a teen, but I think that's normal...right? These crushes weren't that sexual...I don't think... I think I was just a horny teen and crushing on anyone who appealed to me on any level. But it confused me slightly. In any case I've always felt far more lusty for guys, so for all practical purposes I'm straight.


Yeah, I had those as well. They've stopped now.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

wow im surprised at the percentage of people being bi. I thought there were more homosexual people then bi.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I was hoping to see more gays and lesbians around.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Straight


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Very interesting results. There are more asexuals -- 4 -- than there are gay & lesbian -- only 3.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

TheVoid said:


> I was hoping to see more gays and lesbians around.


I suspect many of them picked bi instead, as there seems a surprisingly high percentage in that category.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Very interesting results. There are more asexuals -- 4 -- than there are gay & lesbian -- only 3.


I know. Actually I was expecting more gays, you know the kind who are sure they are pretty gay and not Bi. Such a surprise there are only 3. :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like it! :kma


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> I like it! :kma


Errr ... What do you like? :roll


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dempsey said:


> I've heard most women are attracted to other women.


I don't think that's accurate. I suspect "most" is overstating it; possible, but I doubt it's 51%+. It's certainly vastly more socially acceptable to be a bi girl than a bi guy. Straight guys tend to recoil at the sight of two dudes kissing, yet seeing two hot girls kissing is something that will have them whipping out their camera phone to capture that magical moment.

After all, girl on girl action is a mainstay of porn aimed at straight men.

Last week on "Desperate Housewives" they had a kiss between a stripper that moved in and one of the housewives. I gather they tossed that in in part for the benefit of male fans such as myself and I fully approve.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> After all, girl on girl action is a mainstay of porn aimed at straight men.


Yes, which is why it has become a popular belief that women are generally getting attracted to other women. I don't think it's all that common as it is hyped about


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I suspect many of them picked bi instead, as there seems a surprisingly high percentage in that category.


Yes, bi is a non-commital way of saying you're not straight. Same with "asexual". I don't know who came up with this ridiculous term, as it means you're able to make offspring (clone) out of yourself.

The only conclusion you can get out of this poll is that being gay still carries considerable stigma--even in the most modernest 21st century.


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

pansexual, but i'll choose bi.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Bi-Shmexual


----------



## ihatemyusername (Sep 10, 2010)

I would class myself as asexual, though I _sometimes_ experience sexual attraction, I agree that orientation is more fluid than most people think, nothing is ever purely black and white like that.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

What's the difference between pan-sexual and bisexual, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ihatemyusername (Sep 10, 2010)

AlisonWonderland said:


> What's the difference between pan-sexual and bisexual, if you don't mind me asking?


Bisexuals are attracted to both genders, but pansexuals don't consider gender an issue and can be attracted to anyone, regardless of their gender.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ihatemyusername said:


> Bisexuals are attracted to both genders, but pansexuals don't consider gender an issue and can be attracted to anyone, regardless of their gender.


Yea so it may include people who identify as trans, genderqueer, androgynous, etc.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm quite straight. I wouldn't exclude the possibility of experimenting I guess. The thought of kissing a guy is pretty nasty in general, although I did it once when I was very drunk. Maybe if I was like really into some guy? Who knows. What I'm trying to say is, I'm open-minded but consider myself totally straight.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ihatemyusername said:


> I would class myself as asexual, though I _sometimes_ experience sexual attraction, I agree that orientation is more fluid than most people think, nothing is ever purely black and white like that.


Yes I agree. Sexual orientation for many people doesn't necessarily fit into straight, bi, gay, or asexual either. I don't really like labels for that reason and I dislike the expectation that people should fit into or apply those labels to their orientation.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

letitrock said:


> wow, no _lesbians_? hmm, come to think of it, I've never seen a lesbian on SAS, seen straights, gays, lots of bi, but don't recall any actual_ lesbians_.


 i have


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I came to this post and had already voted. I don't remember ever voting on this so it must be old. I don't remember which one I voted for either.... probably bi-sexual. I don't think I consider myself bisexual anymore because I have a boyfriend now so it's kind of irrelevant.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Kind of surprised the gay section has so few votes. But I think it's good to get this information out there to show that not everyone is straight and being attracted to those of the same sex should not be shocking at this point in history. Ever since the 1920s various sexual orientations have been prominent in society.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I like tits!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I voted straight when I did this, i.e. in denial when I voted. None of the choices actually fit my sexuality anyway.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I voted straight when I did this, i.e. in denial when I voted. None of the choices actually fit my sexuality anyway.


Can't put a label on what I am eh Julius? I'm all man, hope that answers your question for you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Can't put a label on what I am eh Julius? I'm all man, hope that answers your question for you!


You just confused me more. :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm straight. It sounds so... uninteresting.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> I'm straight. It sounds so... uninteresting.


WHAT???? And THIS is how ya break the news ta me? I thought we had somethin together? Somethin special? A love so strong that God himself couldnt break the bond that exists between us.
Why did ya PM me all those pics of you naked, riding that cammel through the Sahara desert? Sittin there lookin perdy between those two huge humps with a tea-towel on yer bronzed head.

nah, tis ok. I'm straight too.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> WHAT???? And THIS is how ya break the news ta me? I thought we had somethin together? Somethin special? A love so strong that God himself couldnt break the bond that exists between us.
> Why did ya PM me all those pics of you naked, riding that cammel through the Sahara desert? Sittin there lookin perdy between those two huge humps with a tea-towel on yer bronzed head.
> 
> nah, tis ok. I'm straight too.


I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING! You're the one that got with Squirrel Girl.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Straight, but each to their own so long as they aren't hurting anybody I say.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm confused. Don't know if I'm bisexual or asexual. :|


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

To add to that, I'm attracted to people of both genders, but at the same time I can't ever see myself in a serious relationship with anyone...I'm not compatible with ANYONE.


----------

